# No claim bonus on greenslips?



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

That's what I thought when I renewed my green slip, the form asked if I or any drivers had had any at-fault accidents in the last two years.
If you answer yes then the premium jumps by $300, WTF.......sort of NCD in reverse.
The only company that does not do this is QBE, but if you have lost one point then the premium goes up by $300 also.
Looks like another tax guys.?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You deserve the pink slip LOL.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

greenslips? I need some greenstamps over here


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Homie G said:


> greenslips? I need some greenstamps over here


Most Uber drivers exist on foodstamps. :biggrin:


----------



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You deserve the pink slip LOL.


My car is not old enough to need one of those.?‍?


----------



## President (Jan 16, 2018)

help me said:


> That's what I thought when I renewed my green slip, the form asked if I or any drivers had had any at-fault accidents in the last two years.
> If you answer yes then the premium jumps by $300, WTF.......sort of NCD in reverse.
> The only company that does not do this is QBE, but if you have lost one point then the premium goes up by $300 also.
> Looks like another tax guys.?


Deserves the red card


----------

